# Giphy?



## Morrus (Oct 8, 2020)

Xenfor 2.2 has inbuilt Giphy support.


----------



## TwoSix (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Morrus (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm not sure how I feel about this. I'm not a fan of communication via GIF!


----------



## Umbran (Oct 8, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this. I'm not a fan of communication via GIF!




It is the 21st century, though.  Gotta get with the program or...


----------



## TwoSix (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## darjr (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Lidgar (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 8, 2020)

The sun always shines on Dr. Benway.


----------



## Deset Gled (Oct 8, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this. I'm not a fan of communication via GIF!



I'm with you on this.  I like sending gifs with my friends, but it's a poor medium for open discussion on a message board.

OTOH, we used to be so grognard-ish about pictogram communication that ENWorld banned the rolls eyes smiley.  It got added back into the mix awhile back and the world seems to continue spinning.

Also, it's a hard G.


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Umbran (Oct 9, 2020)

Deset Gled said:


> I'm with you on this.  I like sending gifs with my friends, but it's a poor medium for open discussion on a message board.




Yeah, well, I don't think they're going to get used to do deep discussion of design principles or anything. 




Deset Gled said:


> OTOH, we used to be so grognard-ish about pictogram communication that ENWorld banned the rolls eyes smiley.  It got added back into the mix awhile back ....



And is not three now...

Don't expect mockery via gif to hold up well.


----------



## GMMichael (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## CapnZapp (Oct 9, 2020)

Deset Gled said:


> Also, it's a hard G.



lol


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 10, 2020)

Deset Gled said:


> I'm with you on this.  I like sending gifs with my friends, but it's a poor medium for open discussion on a message board.
> 
> OTOH, we used to be so grognard-ish about pictogram communication that ENWorld banned the rolls eyes smiley.  It got added back into the mix awhile back and the world seems to continue spinning.
> 
> Also, it's a hard G.



One gaming company's forums that I spend time on doesn't even emotes, they have the vBulletin software but have trimmed it down to only the very basic functions.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 19, 2020)

Personally, I enjoy hierogiphics.


----------

